# Linux anyone?



## LOWEBIGJON (Sep 30, 2011)

I have been using Linux for a few years now, there are many Linux distro's out there, it not hard to use and most of all it's free and you don't get virus with this operating system. This is the easiest way to run Linux:

https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/windows-installer


----------



## jdbassin2003 (Sep 30, 2011)

My laptop is set up too run either ubuntu or windows. I generally use windows but I really enjoy Linux and opensource programming.


----------



## Canoeman (Sep 30, 2011)

I havent messed with Linux (any flavor) for along time. When i did i was heavy into Redhat distro.. easy to configure and use..

I have a couple old laptops sitting around..I might give Ubuntu a try..


----------



## gouran01 (Oct 1, 2011)

I have dual boot with windows and ubuntu also, really love the ubuntu


----------



## breachless (Oct 26, 2011)

Ubuntu is great. If I didn't play games, I would probably have this on all my PC's for home use. Really well done. I keep it installed on my laptop I use in the field for work and it has come in quite handy at times...


----------



## wihil (Oct 30, 2011)

Ubuntu since Warty on both home laptops. It's come a long way from the old late 90's Slackware/Redhat releases.


----------



## iowa_wildcat (Apr 11, 2012)

We use Ubuntu 11.1 on our laptop here at home. My wife is NOT tech oriented so it makes a great system for us. She likes not having to worry about clicking on an evil link and causing her email to send out spam to others. She did when we were using Windows. She was totally red-faced when she supposedly sent a Viagra advertisement to her mother.

I love the operating system because it is fast and simple to maintain. I do not miss having to delete temporary files, cleaning the registry, and then defragmenting. Ubuntu does not seem to need an antivirus program. Because we are not gamers, we have been able to do everything we want to do on the computer and are very pleased with the vast array of free software available to us. We have no desire to go back to Windows or buy a Mac.


----------



## Gramps50 (Apr 12, 2012)

When I retired 5+ years ago I had no reason to run Windows so I went to all Linux machines. Coundn't tell you how many different distros I have tried. Still try something new from time to time but for the most part I use Linux Mint Debain Edition LMDE for short. They also have Linux Mint base on Ubuntu but without Unity.

At work I used to dual boot but somethings I had to use Windows. I ran either Linux or Novell servers. When the powers to be decided to go to Windows servers I decided it was time to move on so I retired. Never was a big MS fan.

Linux is faster, safer & cheaper than MS


----------



## LOWEBIGJON (May 23, 2012)

This is a nice Linux OS I found:

https://pearlinux.fr/


----------



## Mrmike (May 11, 2015)

Linux mint. I love it.


----------



## SumDumGuy (May 12, 2015)




----------



## uncndl1 (Jan 28, 2016)

My daily driver on several Panasonic Toughbooks is LMDE2 (Mint Debian), found here:
https://www.linuxmint.com/download_lmde.php
It's fast and free and very safe also. On my older systems, what seems to work best is MX Linux found here:
https://www.mepiscommunity.org/mx
Lot's of great video tutorials on this site, and the forum is friendly.
I quit using Windows several years ago, and have never looked back since. 
Best regards,
Kris


----------



## perchjerker (Mar 11, 2016)

I just saw this

I am using Mint 17.3 on my old Dell laptop at home, it had XP on it and now that its not supported, Linux gave it a new life.

I have also resurrected an old Sony Vaio with Ubuntu, but the Sony gave up the ghost with some failed hardware issues

I did try MX on it, but it was buggy for some reason (mouse pointer would stick and other weird problems) that no one could figure out so I tried another distro


----------



## richg99 (Mar 11, 2016)

I have an older laptop that I no longer use. I replaced it because it was old, and I thought I might have a virus on it. How can I get Ubuntu Linux on it,....just to see how it works? thanks richg99


----------



## stinkfoot (Mar 12, 2016)

richg99 said:


> I have an older laptop that I no longer use. I replaced it because it was old, and I thought I might have a virus on it. How can I get Ubuntu Linux on it,....just to see how it works? thanks richg99




https://www.ubuntu.com/download Go here and download it. It will run with Windows if you want or alone. Follow the instructions.


----------



## perchjerker (Mar 12, 2016)

richg99 said:


> I have an older laptop that I no longer use. I replaced it because it was old, and I thought I might have a virus on it. How can I get Ubuntu Linux on it,....just to see how it works? thanks richg99



Ubuntu may or may not be the best choice for your laptop, it depends on what hardware is in it. There are other versions that are designed to run better on older slower machines. For instance, Lubuntu (Ubuntu lite) is a scaled down version designed just for older, slower machines. Its based on the same kernel (basic system code)

My suggestion is to go here, and ask. Post the specs of the laptop and ask what would be best for it. 

https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-laptop-and-netbook-25/

These people are very helpful and want to get newbies like us into Linux 

A little research upfront could save you a lot of headaches down the road. Some people get frustrated and give up without giving it a chance.

I am using it right now and I really love it


----------



## fionapetko (Oct 7, 2020)

I left Ubuntu when round 10.04 when I had a computer virus that ate up my processor 100%, when I searched the boards it befell to a few of us. however in my view I launch all the packages [removed]. I want with kruner and I do now not use the undertaking supervisor in the toolbar so I usually have greater docks.


----------



## LDUBS (Oct 7, 2020)

I thought Linux was the kid in the Peanuts cartoons.


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Oct 7, 2020)

I'm using Linux at the advice of my computer savvy kid. It hangs up all the time & wants to be updated weekly. Still like it better than windows 10.


----------

